# Masturbation



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Since a lot of people like to talk about sex here, I have a similar question.

Do you get that DP masturbation feeling that you are ...(giving a hand) to someone else and then you realize its you and you freak out? Just wondering. :lol:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

haha


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Er my friend once told me this:

Lie on your arm for about an hour until you have deadened all the nerve endings and it feels %100 numb. Then go for it. It will seem like someone else is giving you a, well, you know what. :lol:


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

the stranger


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

waaaaay too much time on your hands :lol:


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Shelly said:


> waaaaay too much time on your hands :lol:


thats rightttt, in fact I really like your monkey :wink:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Scattered wrote


> the stranger


Is this what the technique is called? Or is this your own terminology? Cause if it is, I like it.

So if anyone says to you that they would like to do a stranger tonight you really know what they mean :wink:


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

:lol: 
It makes it so much easier to take myself seriously.......... the stranger


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

cool, now the song _Strangers in the night_ makes much more sence to me


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i get it, but i don't really freak out. its just weird and doesn't feel like my hand. it doesn't even feel good to masturbate anymore.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

One thing you really don't want to do is watch yourself in the mirror while you're indulging yourself in a frenzied bout of self-pleasure. Trust me, you really don't want to do it. I had always had this romantic notion that I, at the moment of lift-off, would resemble some mighty yet slightly aloof ual gladiator. But I don't. My face contorts into something like a Bull-dog licking s**t of a stinging nettle.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> One thing you really don't want to do is watch yourself in the mirror while you're indulging yourself in a frenzied bout of self-pleasure. Trust me, you really don't want to do it. I had always had this romantic notion that I, at the moment of lift-off, would resemble some mighty yet slightly aloof ual gladiator. But I don't. My face contorts into something like a Bull-dog licking s**t of a stinging nettle.


hahaha I've never even thought about doing this, but I'm thinking about it now!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jesus Martin....that absolutley cracked me up. Such a way with words.

If I ever feel tempted to do it infront of the morrior I'll remember your post.



> My face contorts into something like a Bull-dog licking s**t of a stinging nettle.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

note to self : sex with martin is doggy style with the lights OFF.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes please SB. How did you guess? Your place or mine?

I loath physical contact. I have created a special kind of harness, with straps and stuff, that slowy lowers me from the ceiling to the bed, where I can do the dirty deed without touching the lucky lady in question. Once I have deposited my precious cargo, I just winch myself up and hey presto, not sweat or goo. Try it. I'm going to patent is and market it. The provisional name is 'Sweat-ye-not lady pleasurer'. (C) 2006 Martin Horton.

I'm thinking of attaching those automatic milking tubes to my bits, like they do to milk cows udders, so I won't even have to go through the act that, so my mother says, makes you go blind. Much like the lazy-boy abdominal firmers. Get milked while you work !!


----------

